# Neem Oil for Lawn



## scottyhoz (Jun 25, 2018)

Anyone have advice for applying Neem to their turf? Got some fungus and Eagle is in the mail but I want to put something out that I have on hand to try keep it at bay while I wait. I am thinking 1 oz per gallon with a few drops of soap. Going to apply it this evening to allow it to dry overnight to avoid burn and hit it with a quick shower in the morning to rinse the lawn off. Any additional
Input would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@scottyhoz Did you end up applying this? How did it turn out?


----------



## scottyhoz (Jun 25, 2018)

Hey @pennstater2005 Yeah I threw it down across the enitre lawn, a bit more on the affected spots. A bit messy to work with and hard to emulsify, had to play around with the soap quite a bit to get it mixed. What did it do? Well no new patches emerged and the fungus seemed to stall. Not sure if it was the Neem or the weather change that saw the crazy hot/humid temps give way to more seasonal norms. So all-in-all I think it did what I hoped it would. If nothing else it gave me some piece of mind while I waited for the Eagle in the mail.

Finally, got the curative rate of Eagle down on Tuesday and will hit it again at the end of the month. I may do a third application in September as I have read that the fungicide residual effect (somewhat low for Eagle anyways) may not be as long when applied during periods with minimal root activity.

So hopefully now I can rid myself of this and with the Fall growing season upon us see the lawn recover and fill itself in. Lawn was sodded in the Spring so lots of water was being thrown down. I think next year with a less intense watering schedule and a preventative fungicide apps I should be in the clear.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Good to hear. What type of KBG did you use?


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

I bought a bottle of Neem oil the other day to add to insect spray. It seems that shield bugs/stink bugs don't like it. We have those here in St. Louis. I didn't know it was also fungicidal.


----------



## scottyhoz (Jun 25, 2018)

@pennstater2005 Sod farm uses a blend called T88 that is a mix of BeDazzled, Full Moon, Waterworks and Midnight. It's a pretty drought tolerant mix and looks fantastic. It has been doing really well at 3" all season. Looking forward to fall and getting it back in shape to put positive bookend on its first season.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

scottyhoz said:


> @pennstater2005 Sod farm uses a blend called T88 that is a mix of BeDazzled, Full Moon, Waterworks and Midnight. It's a pretty drought tolerant mix and looks fantastic. It has been doing really well at 3" all season. Looking forward to fall and getting it back in shape to put positive bookend on its first season.


Great cultivars. Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

I sprayed Garden Safe Brand Fungicide3 (Ready-To-Spray) has 70% neem oil on rust pustules a week ago on a corner lawn section. The next day I didn't see the raised rust pustules, don't know if the product is suppose to work that quickly. I checked that area yesterday evening and no noticeable pustules there.

This morning I sprayed the neem oil on some brown patch spots. The label says to reapply within 7 - 14 days interval when disease present.


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

I have been falling in love with Neem Oil. It is kind of like Robitussin for green things... good for most everything.

Test small areas first to check for sensitivities.

Be careful not to apply when the sun is beating on your green thing because it is an oil, after all, and you will run the risk of frying something... like Kentucky-fried chicken kind of frying...

B


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

To control a fungus?? That's a new one to me, I guess the mind will believe whatever you tell it too.


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

Kmartel said:


> To control a fungus?? That's a new one to me, I guess the mind will believe whatever you tell it too.


Its on the label.


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

The Anti-Rebel said:


> Kmartel said:
> 
> 
> > To control a fungus?? That's a new one to me, I guess the mind will believe whatever you tell it too.
> ...


Yep. I've had my most successful year ever using Neem Oil on my flowers and veggies. That much I can tell you.

Bugs, rot, spots, mildew, leaf curl... all gone.

B


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Kmartel said:


> To control a fungus?? That's a new one to me, I guess the mind will believe whatever you tell it too.


Check out the fungicide guide. There is neem oil, other oils, bacteria, and a few other choices. All labeled to kill fungus.


----------



## Patiently waiting (Jun 24, 2019)

My neighbor had a tree that was infested with webworms. They made a nest so large it was like someone took a bed sheet and laid it on the tree. So, I took some Neem Oil which I HIGHLY PRAISE, and put it in my pump canister and sprayed the webbing. In 3 days they were all dead. I also use it around my bushes that Japanese Beetles attack. it makes the little buggers sick. Put the recommended dosage in a bucket of water and poor around your trees or bushes. the tree will absorb it while it goes to the leaves. If a chewing insect eats the leaf they get sick, can't reproduce, and the eggs they lay won't hatch. This is also beneficial for your lawn as if you have chewing insects that are a problem they won't be any longer with the Neem Oil.


----------



## cmcgill (Jul 6, 2018)

What brands of neem oil do you all use? I have been using a pure neem oil and making my own recipe.


----------



## Patiently waiting (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

It's also heavily used in hops growing to kill aphids, works great


----------



## x Wild Bill x (Aug 17, 2018)

@cmcgill How have you been making your " recipe"

I am interested in trying neem oil on my lawn and the cheapest price I have found is on eBay, $66 for a gallon of 100% neem oil. The Garden Safe is $10 for 16oz of 70%. They say not to use a spreader sticker or anything else. I am thinking that is what is in the other 30% ingredients vs 100% neem oil. I already have a spreader sticker, so thinking of going with the gallon at .7oz per 1M and the appropriate amount of spreader sticker. This would be the most cost effective way for me to get it down.

Anyone else have any thoughts on this plan?


----------



## kb02gt (Aug 23, 2019)

Bringing this back to life. Neem did work pretty good for me on one part of the lawn the lawn, however i did get a bit of drying affect on another part of the lawn. It almost seemed as though the lawn needed more water. But i will apply a few more times to see if that is the case. I did apply it tank mixed with seaweed, but that shouldn't affect anything. Will be giving this another shot.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

Probably could use Neem oil as an adjunctive like MSO or CCO. What's a Neem?

http://npic.orst.edu/factsheets/neemgen.html


----------



## Avid123 (Jul 31, 2019)

For those who used neem oil on their lawns @scottyhoz @kb02gt and others - did you use a surfactant and did you need to water it in ? Thanks!


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

The neem oil extract concentrate I mix with water; the label says: "Do not add adjuvants (spreaders, stickers, extenders, etc.) to Garden Safe® Brand Neem Oil Extract Concentrate."


----------



## e_dawg (4 mo ago)

What is the dilution rate with water? So no surfactants? If I buy a bottle of pure neem oil (i.e., not safer's horticultural neem oil), would that work? How does it remain mixed with the water? Wouldn't it just separate and form its own layer on top of the water?

How does neem oil affect your sprayer? Does it cause any flow issues / clogging or degrade the rubber seals?


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

I just applied pure neem oil, 50ml to 8 litres of water, you will need to convert to US measurements. It was difficult to mix with water but after 5 minutes of mixing with my drill paddle combo it seemed to mix. There were still obvious bits not mixed, next time I'll add some horticultural soap (check Amazon for options in the US)

Use warm water as the oil will solidify at cool temperatures.

It stinks!

My sprayer had no issues but I had to clean it several times with dish soap.


----------



## e_dawg (4 mo ago)

Great info, thank you. How bad does it smell on the lawn? Does it smell like tea tree oil? How long does it take to go back to normal?


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

The smell didn't last long, although we had heavy rain today so that could have helped.

Hard to describe the smell, not like tea tree oil though.


----------



## Katodude (Apr 22, 2021)

It does stink, and it can stink for several days if you dont get rain. But the smell really does not bother me.

However, it does kill insects fast. It does not have any residual effect so you may have to spray often. However, it is not that expensive. I use it on my ficus hedges with great effect.


----------

